# Roadmaster Whizzer Fender



## 39zep (May 1, 2012)

Looking for some information about a Factory Original Roadmaster Whizzer rear fender. I have not seen any with the exception of the two that I own. The first one was found back in the late 1970's. My Dad was a collector and was one of the organizers of the original "whizzins" in Huntington Beach, again this was late 1970's. When he found it, it was NOS and the original Maroon with creme diamonds, orange pin stripes.

The second set was listed on ebay a couple years back by one of the more well known collectors. The fender set was listed as a "MotorMaster" fenders. No one bid and I was happy to pick up up for his opening price. I have included pictures of the set. They were listed as original paint,but you will notice that the paint pattern is more like a schwinn than Roadmaster. My Dad and I were looking at the fender the other day and for sure the underside of the fender is original paint and the tops you could make a case for original or repaint. We lean toward repaint solely because of the paint pattern.

I guess what I am looking for is just how rare of a fender set that is and what others may know of them.  I have attached some pages that came from a whizzer service manual. The first one I have seen online on other sites is the picture of the "226-WH" Roadmaster Heavy Duty Bicycle. The second is the cover letter out of Pontiac Michigan letting dealers know about the bike. Unfortunately there is no date on the letter. All input appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2012)

Sent pm....


----------

